# PE Exam Prep materials



## HornTootinEE (Apr 19, 2010)

What are good resources for PE exam prep? I take mine next April. I plan on purchasing the NCEES practice exam booklet, but I was wondering what else is out there that would be good to get ahold of?

Thanks


----------



## JavaJim (Apr 19, 2010)

I'm in a similar situation except that I'm planning to take the October 2010 exam in Electrical and Electronics. I ordered the NCEES sample problems and I would like to know what seems to be the best review workbook. Right now, I have laid out a project plan in MS Project that involves spending time with text books in the various subject disciplines. After that, I plan to work problems ad nauseum.


----------



## elmodeer (Apr 19, 2010)

For the power section, I would highly recommend Schaum's outline "Electrical Power Systems". It really helped me in my exam.


----------



## cdcengineer (Apr 20, 2010)

I just took the power exam. I used the NCEES test and PPI Electrical PE Power Package (EPN4). I also did a review of Chapters from the Power Systems Analysis book by Stevinson and Grainger and Intro to Electric Power (Geotze) and Electric Circuit Analysis (by Boctor).

The homework from the textbooks were great practice and refresher, but practice tests such as NCEES and even the PPI stuff (by Camara) are good for prepping for 80 questions in 8 hours.

Are you taking Power or Electronics?


----------



## knight1fox3 (Apr 20, 2010)

djohnson.ee said:


> What are good resources for PE exam prep? I take mine next April. I plan on purchasing the NCEES practice exam booklet, but I was wondering what else is out there that would be good to get ahold of?
> Thanks






JavaJim said:


> I'm in a similar situation except that I'm planning to take the October 2010 exam in Electrical and Electronics. I ordered the NCEES sample problems and I would like to know what seems to be the best review workbook. Right now, I have laid out a project plan in MS Project that involves spending time with text books in the various subject disciplines. After that, I plan to work problems ad nauseum.


djohnson.ee, take a look at these two threads. While they don't start out on what specific resources are good, eventually the topic heads that way. And depending on what discipline you are going to take, I also did the Kaplan power review problems along with the NCEES review questions. Kaplan isn't the same format as NCEES, but it helps to reinforce basic concepts. The Kaplan problems can also be quite difficult at times. As elmodeer indicated, I also used Schaum's as one of my references. But take a look at the threads below, in one of my replies, I summarized the "must have" references and the "optional" references. Good luck!

Kaplan review discussion

Prep materials discussion


----------



## HornTootinEE (Apr 26, 2010)

cdcengineer said:


> I just took the power exam. I used the NCEES test and PPI Electrical PE Power Package (EPN4). I also did a review of Chapters from the Power Systems Analysis book by Stevinson and Grainger and Intro to Electric Power (Geotze) and Electric Circuit Analysis (by Boctor).
> The homework from the textbooks were great practice and refresher, but practice tests such as NCEES and even the PPI stuff (by Camara) are good for prepping for 80 questions in 8 hours.
> 
> Are you taking Power or Electronics?


I'm taking the Power test. I work for an electric utility as a distrubtion engineer. I thought about taking the electronics test just for the more generic test, but people around have suggested that in most cases if you change fields and get enough expierience, the PE is still a PE.

I just ordered my Kaplan Sample Exam, hoping to dive into that soon and see what i need to brush up on to be ready for the test. I have a year, but I'd rather start early than run out of time to study


----------



## nuclear bus (Apr 29, 2010)

In addition to others already mentioned, found EC&amp;M's Electrical Calculations Handbook essential on this last Power PE exam. I think it's an excellent resource and explains a lot of more complicated topics in plain english. Fault analysis, Power Factor Improvement, and Lighting are a few of the topics that I found very imformative in this handbook. This is a book you'll want to hang onto long after the test is over.

Paperback: 435 pages

Publisher: McGraw-Hill Professional; 1 edition (December 15, 2000)

Language: English

ISBN-10: 0071360956

ISBN-13: 978-0071360951


----------



## cdcengineer (Apr 29, 2010)

Ugly's Book - good for power factor correction and some other handy bits of info


----------



## EDISON_NY (May 10, 2010)

cdcengineer said:


> I just took the power exam. I used the NCEES test and PPI Electrical PE Power Package (EPN4). I also did a review of Chapters from the Power Systems Analysis book by Stevinson and Grainger and Intro to Electric Power (Geotze) and Electric Circuit Analysis (by Boctor).
> The homework from the textbooks were great practice and refresher, but practice tests such as NCEES and even the PPI stuff (by Camara) are good for prepping for 80 questions in 8 hours.
> 
> Are you taking Power or Electronics?



Hi, do you still have these books and materials available? I would like to buy it if your interested. Thanks.


----------



## cdcengineer (May 12, 2010)

No, I sold them a few weeks ago..


----------



## mauiboy4500 (May 26, 2010)

djohnson.ee said:


> What are good resources for PE exam prep? I take mine next April. I plan on purchasing the NCEES practice exam booklet, but I was wondering what else is out there that would be good to get ahold of?
> Thanks



Electrical Engineering Reference Manual - Camara

Electrical Power Systems Book - Glover or Stevenson

Electrical Power Systems (Schaum's Outlines) - Nasar

Basic Circuit Analysis (Schaum's Outlines) - O'Malley

NCEES Electrical and Computer Engineering Sample Questions &amp; Solutions

Electrical Engineering: 360 Practice Problems &amp; Solutions - Kaplan

Electric Machinery Book - Chapman or similar format

All of these are excellent references for the EE Power Exam.


----------

